# Wire Wheel King ! ! Fall Special Free Tires!



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Free Set Or 13" Or 14" White Wall Tire's With Rim Order Mounted & Balanced!


Also Super Swept Knock Off Upgrade Only $250.00 AT Time Of Order!


Get Your's Now Limited Quanity In Stock Of Super Swept Knock Offs Available!


Call 408-559-0950 For Your Order's Sale Only Going Untill Fall Ends!



13" Tripple Plated Show Chrome Bands With Upgraded Super Swept Knock Off's & 24k Gold Nipples Spokes & Hubs With Wall Tires

Tripple Plated Show Chrome Bands With 24k Gold Over Stainless Steel Nipples With Stainless Steel Spokes & 24k Gold Hubs With Standard 2 Bar Knock Off's With White Wall Tires



ARE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE RIMS ARE ALSO 
AVAILABLE PLAIN OR NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK 

ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE

ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED STAINLESS STEEL

ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE SHOW CHROME PLATED RIMS,HUBS & KNOCK-OFFS

ARE ENGRAVING IS THE BEST (STILL ALL ORIGINAL)

ONLY HIGH QUAILTY 24-K GOLD IS USED 

AND ALSO A-1 POWDER COATING


WHITE A-1 POWDER COAT WITH 24K GOLD WITH ENGRAVED SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFF'S ,BANDS ON OUTER EDGE & HUBS
[/URL
TRIPPLE PLATED BANDS WITH POWDER COATED BLUE SPOKES WITH STANDERD 2 BAR KNOCK OFF'S 
[url=http://imageshack.us]
TRIPPLE SHOW CHROME BANDS,HAND POLISHED NIPPLES & SPOKES WITH SHOW CHROME HUBS AND UPGRADED OCTAGON 2 BAR KNOCK OFF'S 
TRIPPLE SHOW CHROME BANDS,ENGRAVED 24K GOLD PLATED HUBS,24K GOLD NIPPLES,STAINLEES STEEL SPOKES & TRIPPLE PLATED ENGRAVED AND CHROMED UPGRADED OCTAGON 2-BAR KNOCK OFF'S


CALL 408-559-0950 FOR YOUR FALL SPECIAL ORDERS

FREE MOUNTED & BALANCED 13" OR 14" TIRES



ALL WIRE WHEEL KING ADS DONE BY G-MAN SACTO


----------



## 80 coupedeville (Aug 25, 2008)

wow good deal how much for a color upgrade and shipping thanks


----------



## gouki5 (Jan 6, 2006)

How much ? I have 83 Cadillac Coupe Deville to mount those on :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE ARE ALSO MADE
MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT WE HAVE PLENTY
OF THEM IN STOCK 
#1 ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE

#2 ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED

#3 ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS

#4 ARE ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)

#5 24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED AND A ONE POWDER COATING


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 coupedeville_@Oct 18 2008, 05:34 PM~11904757
> *wow good deal how much for a color upgrade and shipping thanks
> *






RE 80 COUPEDEVILLE Qouki 5 



Give me a call Need more info. Shop number (408) 559-0950

Thanks charlie


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11904502
> *Free Set Or 13" Or 14" White Wall Tire's With Rim Order Mounted & Balanced!
> Also Super Swept Knock Off Upgrade Only $250.00 AT Time Of Order!
> Get Your's Now Limited Quanity In Stock Of Super Swept  Knock Offs Available!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 coupedeville (Aug 25, 2008)

how much for the black ones u have pics of in 14x7 thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

DONT MISS OUT ON ARE FALL SPECAL FREE TIRES WITH SET OF 

72 SPOKE WIRES


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

good deal..


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

how much for 13x7 center gold for a 71 monte


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WITH A SET OF 13'S YOU CAN GET A SET OF TIRES . LOOK AT ARE FALL 

SPECIAL GIVE US A CALL (408) 559-0950



THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

now offering blank hubs :biggrin: :biggrin: you ask for it now we got it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

how can i get a price i sent you a pm


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

All hubs and dishes are tripple show plated :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Call Charlie for info...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 9 2008, 09:22 PM~12109723
> *how can i get a price i sent you a pm
> *



sets start at 1550.00


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

GIVE US A CALL (408)559-0950




THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 9 2008, 10:24 PM~12109750
> *sets start at 1550.00
> *


humm


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 9 2008, 09:25 PM~12109763
> *humm
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>*CALL CHARLIE FOR MORE INFO 408-559-0950*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*
CALL THE WIRE WHEEL KING!!!!!!!

408-559-0950*</span>


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

E-MAIL US WITH ANY QUESTIONS AT [email protected]





Yes we are now taking credit card payment through Paypal. All online sale's can be handled by CadiRolo our online sale's rep. Feel free to send him pm's or myself with any questions.

Thank You 
Charlie
The Wire Wheel King


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

What does a set of 13x7 run, and for special colors on the spokes? Just looking to see what your wheels run. Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

A SET OF 13x7 REV CROSSLACE OR STRAIGHT LACE WITH POWDER COATED

SPOKES IN SPECIAL COLORS ARE $1925.00 . WITH OUR FALL SPECIAL

A FREE SET OF TIRES COME WITH A SET OF WHEELS 155/80/13 WITH A

THIN WHITE WALL ( MOUNTED )


ALL CHROME IS TRIPPLE PLATED

ALL GOLD IS DOUBLE DIPPED 24-K 


THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*Sets Strating at 1550.00 plus shipping....*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*to the top*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LOOK AT OUR CHRISTMAS SPECIAL ADD DONT MIS OUT


SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS ARE IN STOCK $200.00 OFF THE ORIGINAL

PRICE . SPECIAL PRICE ON WHEELS AND OTHER GOOD DEALS

PRICES GOOD THRU THE IST OF THE YEAR



HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM OUR WIRE WHEEL KING TEAM


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

There Is Only One Way To Roll The Right Way Wire Wheel King Wheels

Full 2 Year Warrenty Stainless Steel Spokes & Nipples 

No Rust Worries Top Quality Show Chrome

Backed Up Right Here In Campbell Calaforina 408-559-0950



WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS #1


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

KEEP IT REAL


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

How $much$ for a set of GOLD 2-Barr spinners shipped to 72801 Russeville Arkansas? :uh:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

HI A SET OF 2 EAR K-OFFS IN GOLD WILL RUN YOU $400.00 THIS 

INCLUDES LOGOS & FREE SHIPPING ARE 3 WING SUPER SWEPT

ARE IN SPECIAL FOR THE SAME PRICE



THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 24 2008, 06:30 PM~12520658
> *HI A SET OF 2 EAR K-OFFS IN GOLD WILL RUN YOU $400.00 THIS
> 
> INCLUDES LOGOS & FREE SHIPPING OUR 3 WING SUPER SWEPT
> ...



BUT IN CHROME NOT GOLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 24 2008, 08:46 PM~12520763
> *BUT IN CHROME NOT GOLD!!!!!!!!!
> *


exactly


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas out there in Campbell,CA home of the Wire Wheel King


----------



## TU SAVES (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft for Campbell :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LOOK AT myspace.com/wirewheelking</span>


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Any pics of your 13-6 or 14-6? Have skirts on my 61, 63 & 64


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wire Wheel King said:


> HI A SET OF 2 EAR K-OFFS IN GOLD WILL RUN YOU $400.00 THIS
> 
> INCLUDES LOGOS & FREE SHIPPING ARE 3 WING SUPER SWEPT
> 
> ...


CAN I BUY JUST THE SUPER SWEPTS IN CHROME ?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TU SAVES said:


>


BUMP


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Wire Wheel King said:


> LOOK AT myspace.com/wirewheelking</span>


BUMP


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Get a Facebook Charlie


----------

